

Erector: Views In Ruby For Ruby - alexch
http://erector.rubyforge.org/
Erector is a "builder pattern" view framework, inspired by Why's Markaby. In Erector all views are objects, not template files, which allows the full power of object-oriented programming (inheritance, modular decomposition, encapsulation) in views.
======
alexch
Erector is a "builder pattern" view framework, inspired by Why's Markaby. In
Erector all views are objects, not template files, which allows the full power
of object-oriented programming (inheritance, modular decomposition,
encapsulation) in views.

